# Fun Day on the Water for our Vets.



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Grand Lagoon Yacht Club is planning a day on the water for some of our local Veterans, we are looking for about 25 who would like to enjoy boating, sailing, fishing or diving, followed by a BBQ lunch at the Yacht Club. If you know anyone or you are interested please call 850-607-7569.
We would like to hear from you.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Looking for 25 veterans or 25 volunteers with boats?


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

When are you planning on doing this? I get my engine dilivered next week so it's just a matter of coordination


----------

